# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Программы для слежки за автозагрузкой - какие лучше?

## senyak

Всем привет! Интересует такой вопрос: Интересует, какая программа для слежки за автозагрузкой лучше? Я установил "OSAM Autorun Manager", но она не русская, к сожеления, и мне тяжело в ней разобратся. Еще стоит AnVir Task Manager, но он помоему видет не все, хотя фиг знает. Вообщем посоветуйте, кто что использовал? Что лучше?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Всем привет! Интересует такой вопрос: Интересует, какая программа для слежки за автозагрузкой лучше? Я установил "OSAM Autorun Manager", но она не русская, к сожеления, и мне тяжело в ней разобратся. Еще стоит AnVir Task Manager, но он помоему видет не все, хотя фиг знает. Вообщем посоветуйте, кто что использовал? Что лучше?


AVZ - по русски и известные компоненты зеленым подвечивает  :Smiley: 
А если серьезно, то проще урезать права учетной записи и недопустить тем самым возможность записи в автозагрузку, чем потенциально разрешить ее всем и мониторить....

----------


## senyak

Ну не хочу учетную запись менять. А то, что не подсвечивает? Может это просто какие-то не известные файлы и их можно прислать Вам? Просто АВЗ как-то по интерфейсу не очень удобна  :Sad:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ну не хочу учетную запись менять. А то, что не подсвечивает? Может это просто какие-то не известные файлы и их можно прислать Вам? Просто АВЗ как-то по интерфейсу не очень удобна


Зеленые - это опознанные по базе MS или по базе самого AVZ. Красное - опасное, подозрительное, маскирующееся. Черное - класс "АХЕЗ" (А Хрен Его Знает - есть такой инженерный термин  :Smiley:  ). AVZ умеет собирать неопознанные файлы. Полученный карантин можно прислать и он рано или поздно будет обработан ... сейчас обработка ставится на поток и оперативность будет, форма загрузки тут - http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=uploadclean, инструкция как это делать - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=3519

----------


## senyak

А просто неопознанные - черным обозначены? Как нибудь сделаю так и вышлю неопознанные файлы. Кстати, а АВЗ видит всех, кто загружается? с системой и все процессы? У знакомого был вирус, но "AnVir Task Manager" не увидел не службы, не процессы, не автозагрузку этих вирусов. Возможно я что-то не так глядел...
Вашу программку очень уважаю и часто ей пользуюсь. Спасибо!
А кто-то может посоветовать что-то типо "AnVir Task Manager"?

----------


## priv8v

выполнять второй стандартный скрипт АВЗ. лучше и придумать сложно...
 :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

А что такое Gmer.exe? Помоему у Вас в лечении тоже применяется

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А что такое Gmer.exe? Помоему у Вас в лечении тоже применяется


Это антируткит. Их по моим наблюдениям два толковых - Gmer и Rku. Но антируткиты штука хитрая, для их применения нужно четко понимать, что они ищут и что делать с тем, что они нашли ... Поэтому у нас в лечении применение специалированных утилит сводится к минимуму, чтобы минимизовать действия пользователя и отклонения от устоявшейся "канвы"

----------


## Vagon

*senyak*
Мне тоже тяжело было разобраться с *OSAM Autorun Manager*,но после возни с компом товарища,я этой прогой *Virtumod.1466* убил,т.к. никакие другие не помогали.Вот тогда я сразу в проге и разобрался.Там ничего сложного нет,легко и понятно.Этот вирус в карантин даже не хотел идти.В поиск впиши здесь название вируса и найдёшь мою тему.
Теперь я делаю так.Сначала оцениваю ситуацию через *OSAM Autorun Manager*,если чего-то понятно не будет или сомнения,вот тогда *AVZ* проверюсь.

----------


## PavelA

runscanner есть еще такая штука. Очень много ключиков показывает.

да, и еще в Spybot есть возможность просмотра автозагрузки + русский интерфейс. Но у него есть свои недостатки.

----------


## SDA

WinPatrol 
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=21069
Неплохая программа, нормально отслеживает автозагрузку, при желании ей можно удалить программу, которой в автозагрузке делать нечего.

----------


## drongo

http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=35217&postcount=1

----------


## V_Bond

> Я установил "OSAM Autorun Manager", но она не русская, к сожеления...


http://www.online-solutions.ru/osam_autorun_manager.php

----------


## megadat

уже долгое время для этих целей использую Autoruns вот отсюда
тузла маленькая по размеру, не требует установки, и на мой взгляд показывает все что возможно.

----------


## priv8v

да не особо все что возможно - в обход нее либы можно пачками грузить...

----------


## Erekle

Для "слежки" там PT Startup Monitor (по указанной ссылке - RegMon  :Smiley:  ), WinPatrol, ещё какие-то, плюс все АВ и ХИПСы с мониторингом реестра в реальном времени.
По имеющимся записям - в первую очередь, конечно, OSAM. Потом RunScanner и Autoruns, ну и HijackThis рангом пониже. Этих в принципе достаточно (и в запущенных случаях желательно просматривать всеми ими (есть какие-то различия. Напр., драйверы кто помещает в драйверах, кто в службах, кто выводит один их список, кто другой, и так далее)).
Ещё до десяти программ/скриптов, показывающих основные места+кое-что вдобавок. Ещё чуть ли не десятки программ, листающих ветку Run.  :Smiley: 
Кстати, сравнивали на форуме online-solutions...

----------


## priv8v

кроме стандартного скрипта номер 2 ничего не нужно  :Smiley: 
все остальные (большая часть) менеджеры - очень не любят длл ))

----------


## Val_Ery

> ЕСТЬ ОДИН ПРОФЕССИОНАЛ, МОЖЕТ ПОМОЧЬ С ПРОСЛУШКОЙ МОБИЛЬНОГО ТЕЛЕФОНА И ДЕТАЛИЗАЦИЕЙ СМС СООБЩЕНИЙ, ЗАНИМАЕТСЯ ВЗЛОМОМ СТРАНИЧЕК В СОЦСЕТЯХ, ВАЙБЕРА, ВАТСАПА И СКАЙПА (ВЗЛОМОМ ЭЛЕКТРОННОЙ ПОЧТЫ НЕ ЗАНИМАЕТСЯ). ВОТ ЕГО НОМЕР: +79282017478


Мы когда очень давно, когда на мобилах входящие звонки стоили очень больших денег, развели одного чела примерно так же. Дав объявление в газету:
"Молодой, симпатичный и одинокий желает познакомится. Контакт - номер мобильного телефона".
Деффки звонили каждые пять минут  :Smiley: 

Марина, что он Вам такого сделал, что Вы решили засветить его номер на всю россею?

----------

